# Il Mostro Abate.



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Riguardatevi il 2-2.
Guardate come sono messi in area, guardate la posizione di Abate e Musacchio.
Nello specifico: chi taglia tra l'argentino e Rodriguez, su chi copre Zapata, chi si inserisce tra Biglia e Bonucci, il secondo palo coperto da Kessie.
Detto questo, mi sorge una domanda: che ca**o fa Abate?
C'è solo un uomo che parte da fuori area e va ad impattare sul cross.. quell'uomo, o chiunque altro arrivi da dietro, dovrebbe essere controllato dal difensore che non sta seguendo i movimenti degli avversari nell' area piccola, cercando tra l'altro di proteggere su eventuali uscite della sfera con conseguente tiro dalla distanza.

Guardate cosa fa Ignazio.
Il pareggio di ieri ha un nome ed un cognome e non riesco neppure a pronuciarli dallo sdegno.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardatevi il 2-2.
> Guardate come sono messi in area, guardate la posizione di Abate e Musacchio.
> Nello specifico: chi taglia tra l'argentino e Rodriguez, su chi copre Zapata, chi si inserisce tra Biglia e Bonucci, il secondo palo coperto da Kessie.
> Detto questo, mi sorge una domanda: che ca**o fa Abate?
> ...



Amen.
Purtroppo non ha cognizione tattica. Solo corsa. Se osi attaccarlo non difendi la storia, perchè Lui - l'innominato - fa parte dei senatori.
Io lo vorrei in tribuna.


----------



## Albijol (4 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardatevi il 2-2.
> Guardate come sono messi in area, guardate la posizione di Abate e Musacchio.
> Nello specifico: chi taglia tra l'argentino e Rodriguez, su chi copre Zapata, chi si inserisce tra Biglia e Bonucci, il secondo palo coperto da Kessie.
> Detto questo, mi sorge una domanda: che ca**o fa Abate?
> ...



L'unica cosa buona di Montella è che l'aveva fatto fuori. Ma Ignazio lo Strazio è come l'araba fenice.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Sono almeno 6 anni che prego di liberarmi da questo giocatore-incubo, ma è sempre là.


----------



## vanbasten (4 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardatevi il 2-2.
> Guardate come sono messi in area, guardate la posizione di Abate e Musacchio.
> Nello specifico: chi taglia tra l'argentino e Rodriguez, su chi copre Zapata, chi si inserisce tra Biglia e Bonucci, il secondo palo coperto da Kessie.
> Detto questo, mi sorge una domanda: che ca**o fa Abate?
> ...



suso da prendere a schiaffi, sto qui non so nemmeno che farci.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


>



Grande, non riuscivo a trovare le immagini in rete 

Vorrei anche chiedere ai giornalisti che hanno dato la colpa del gol a Musacchio se veramente stavano guardando la partita nei minuti di recupero, visto che noi "perdiamo tempo" ad analizzare le reti per hobby, loro lo dovrebbero fare di mestiere.


----------



## Il Genio (4 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> suso da prendere a schiaffi, sto qui non so nemmeno che farci.



Tutti bravi, tutti belli, intanto lui marcava l'arbitro e voi?


----------



## Il Genio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardatevi il 2-2.
> Guardate come sono messi in area, guardate la posizione di Abate e Musacchio.
> Nello specifico: chi taglia tra l'argentino e Rodriguez, su chi copre Zapata, chi si inserisce tra Biglia e Bonucci, il secondo palo coperto da Kessie.
> Detto questo, mi sorge una domanda: che ca**o fa Abate?
> ...



Aggiungiamo anche che la punizione nasce da un suo colpo di genio


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardatevi il 2-2.
> Guardate come sono messi in area, guardate la posizione di Abate e Musacchio.
> Nello specifico: chi taglia tra l'argentino e Rodriguez, su chi copre Zapata, chi si inserisce tra Biglia e Bonucci, il secondo palo coperto da Kessie.
> Detto questo, mi sorge una domanda: che ca**o fa Abate?
> ...



Su Abate preferisco sorvolare, ma il goal di ieri è da catalogare nei cataclismi. Inutile analizzarlo tatticamente, è come quando parlano di come poter evitare un terremoto.
Guardando il tutto dall'altro lato della barricata, ieri si è manifestata una favola calcistica. Succede, l'importante sarebbe non essere l'altra squadra, quella che subisce il goal.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Su Abate preferisco sorvolare, *ma il goal di ieri è da catalogare nei cataclismi.* Inutile analizzarlo tatticamente, è come quando parlano di come poter evitare un terremoto.
> Guardando il tutto dall'altro lato della barricata, ieri si è manifestata una favola calcistica. Succede, l'importante sarebbe non essere l'altra squadra, quella che subisce il goal.



E' vero, ma resta il fatto che Abate sia la più grande sciagura dell'ultimo decennio milanista, altro che Montolivo. L'ex viola a confronto sembra Rijkaard.


----------



## Lambro (4 Dicembre 2017)

sì ma sono proprio i particolari come questo che fanno la differenza tra una grande squadra, dove tutti remano da una parte con convinzione, e una schiefezza di squadra dove tutti galleggiano beati con il loro stipendio e probabilmente poca voglia e poca fame di successo.
ma io ci scommetto cosa avrebbe fatto la juventus ad un giocatore che rimane fermo così senza marcare.
da noi ormai è tutto un patatrac persino con questa nuova società, che mi pare sia identica a quella precedente nel modo di trattare i giocatori.
ma quanti errori personali ci sono costati punti, vittorie, autostima della squadra?
ma vogliamo contarli? da romagnoli a kessie, da abate a montolivo, da kalinic a biglia per finire con bonucci.
se non si lavora su queste cose non se ne esce più.

ieri tra l'altro matita rossa rossa pure per bonaventura che pochi minuti prima non va a saltare su un pallone a campanile in area nostra, palesando in modo evidentissimo paura del contrasto e totale menefreghismo.

ragazzi inutile qui ci vuole veramente Conte, è l'unico che potrebbe rivoltare tutti come un calzino.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo anche che la punizione nasce da un suo colpo di genio


Infatti la cosa più grave e la punizion..strano comunque che i peggiori fanno tutti parte della stessa scuderia


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> sì ma sono proprio i particolari come questo che fanno la differenza tra una grande squadra, dove tutti remano da una parte con convinzione, e una schiefezza di squadra dove tutti galleggiano beati con il loro stipendio e probabilmente poca voglia e poca fame di successo.
> ma io ci scommetto cosa avrebbe fatto la juventus ad un giocatore che rimane fermo così senza marcare.
> da noi ormai è tutto un patatrac persino con questa nuova società, che mi pare sia identica a quella precedente nel modo di trattare i giocatori.
> ma quanti errori personali ci sono costati punti, vittorie, autostima della squadra?
> ...



Suma ha lanciato una mezza bomba ieri, ma con molta pacatezza. Alcuni giocatori non vedono di buon occhio la nuova società, mia impressione. Qualcuno si impegna poco, di proposito.


----------



## Lambro (4 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Suma ha lanciato una mezza bomba ieri, ma con molta pacatezza. Alcuni giocatori non vedono di buon occhio la nuova società, mia impressione. Qualcuno si impegna poco, di proposito.



ma non credere a queste cose, al giorno d'oggi un giocatore si libera quando e come vuole, se non credessero di gia' al progetto non farebbero nessuna fatica l'anno prossimo a chiedere ed ottenere probabilmente un trasferimento, senza distruggere o macchiare la propria carriera con errori fatti apposta.
nel calcio l'errore fatto apposta è servito solo ed esclusivamente per vendere le partite col calcioscommesse, tutto il resto sono fandonie


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Suma ha lanciato una mezza bomba ieri, ma con molta pacatezza. Alcuni giocatori non vedono di buon occhio la nuova società, mia impressione. Qualcuno si impegna poco, di proposito.



Più facile pensare a qualche scommessa sul pareggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Una volta correva come unica dote , oggi non ha più neanche quella ed è un giocatore da serie B


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2017)

Non ritorneremo mai ad essere una grande squadra fin quando andremo in giro con gli Abate e i Montolivo.


----------



## Albijol (4 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ritorneremo mai ad essere una grande squadra fin quando andremo in giro con gli Abate e i Montolivo.



Erano i primi da cacciare anche solo per il fatto che erano pappa e ciccia con il Condor.


----------



## showtaarabt (5 Dicembre 2017)

Contro il Benevento la squadra più scarsa della serie A gli ultimi 5 minuti li devi giocare nell'area del Benevento.
Già sei in 10 se poi togli Suso e metti Zapata e gli permetti if forcing finale il goal del portiere è la giusta ricompensa.


----------



## sette (5 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Suma ha lanciato una mezza bomba ieri, ma con molta pacatezza. Alcuni giocatori non vedono di buon occhio la nuova società, mia impressione. Qualcuno si impegna poco, di proposito.



O Suma, quale nuova società? La rossoneri [email protected]?


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Abate aveva la velocità fino all' anno scorso, ora non ha più manco questa


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Suma ha lanciato una mezza bomba ieri, ma con molta pacatezza. Alcuni giocatori non vedono di buon occhio la nuova società, mia impressione. Qualcuno si impegna poco, di proposito.



E' da agosto che circola questa indiscrezione. Suma la sta confermando davanti agli schermi...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' da agosto che circola questa indiscrezione. Suma la sta confermando davanti agli schermi...



Cos'avrebbe detto Suma?


----------



## Edric (5 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardatevi il 2-2.
> Guardate come sono messi in area, guardate la posizione di Abate e Musacchio.
> Nello specifico: chi taglia tra l'argentino e Rodriguez, su chi copre Zapata, chi si inserisce tra Biglia e Bonucci, il secondo palo coperto da Kessie.
> Detto questo, mi sorge una domanda: che ca**o fa Abate?
> ...



Questa prospettiva direi che dice tutto su chi sia responsabile per il gol

Alcuni giornali oggi però hanno avuto il coraggio di parlare di "Musacchio responsabile" (sarà mica perché è nuovo vero?)


----------



## Aalpacaaa (5 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Questa prospettiva direi che dice tutto su chi sia responsabile per il gol
> 
> Alcuni giornali oggi però hanno avuto il coraggio di parlare di "Musacchio responsabile" (sarà mica perché è nuovo vero?)



Se Abate andava indietro si prendeva una capocciata clamorosa. Cercate di giudicare le cose con un minimo di obiettività, lui ha colpe sul fallo, Musacchio ha colpe sul colpo di testa di Brignoli , Donnarumma sta fermo, Kalinic fa partire l'ultimo assalto del Benevento tirando una manata inutile al difensore su una palla, l'ennesima, calciata in avanti per liberare l'area.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Se Abate andava indietro si prendeva una capocciata clamorosa. Cercate di giudicare le cose con un minimo di obiettività, lui ha colpe sul fallo, Musacchio ha colpe sul colpo di testa di Brignoli , Donnarumma sta fermo, Kalinic fa partire l'ultimo assalto del Benevento tirando una manata inutile al difensore su una palla, l'ennesima, calciata in avanti per liberare l'area.



"Donnarumma sta fermo"

Bohhh


----------



## Aalpacaaa (5 Dicembre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Donnarumma sta fermo"
> 
> Bohhh



Non prova neanche a prenderla, ci è andato più vicino Chibsah, più fermo di così.


----------



## Edric (5 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Se Abate andava indietro si prendeva una capocciata clamorosa. Cercate di giudicare le cose con un minimo di obiettività, lui ha colpe sul fallo, Musacchio ha colpe sul colpo di testa di Brignoli , Donnarumma sta fermo, Kalinic fa partire l'ultimo assalto del Benevento tirando una manata inutile al difensore su una palla, l'ennesima, calciata in avanti per liberare l'area.



Sciocchezze.

Da quest'altra prospettiva (specie da 0:56 in poi) si vede molto bene come Musacchio stesse già coprendo su un'altro giocatore del Benevento che scattava in avanti verso la porta e che abbia anche cercato di coprire il buco enorme lasciato da "Mr. faccio un passettino in avanti perché non sono molto furbo"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Suma ha lanciato una mezza bomba ieri, ma con molta pacatezza. Alcuni giocatori non vedono di buon occhio la nuova società, mia impressione. Qualcuno si impegna poco, di proposito.



Questo spiegherebbe molte cose circa il rendimento di Kalinic e Biglia.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (5 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Sciocchezze.
> 
> Da quest'altra prospettiva (specie da 0:56 in poi) si vede molto bene come Musacchio stesse già coprendo su un'altro giocatore del Benevento che scattava in avanti verso la porta e che abbia anche cercato di coprire il buco enorme lasciato da "Mr. faccio un passettino in avanti perché non sono molto furbo"



Sciocchezze secondo la tua personalissima visione. Per me è Musacchio che si fa anticipare da Brignoli. Abate non poteva farci nulla su quella palla, se non beccarsi una capocciata. Comunque se per te è il colpevolissimo numero 1 ricordati che non è grave... dobbiamo stare tutti compatti, meno si critica meglio è, dai Igna!


----------



## Edric (5 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Sciocchezze secondo la tua personalissima visione. Per me è Musacchio che si fa anticipare da Brignoli. Abate non poteva farci nulla su quella palla, se non farsi male. Comunque se per te è il colpevolissimo numero 1 non è grave... dobbiamo stare tutti compatti, meno si critica meglio è, evviva i ragazzi, dai Igna!



Perserveri nelle sciocchezze. 
I video (che non sono opinioni, nonostante il tuo tentativo di framing in tal senso) son li a dimostrare i fatti come sono realmente accaduti.

Sul resto ti darei anche ragione se non fosse che la tua cronologia di messaggi si commenta da sola su quanto *realmente* ti interessi sostenere la squadra.


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cos'avrebbe detto Suma?



Per l'appunto, alcuni giocatori non hanno simpatie per Fassone e Mirabelli.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (5 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Perserveri nelle sciocchezze.
> I video (che non sono opinioni, nonostante il tuo tentativo di framing in tal senso) son li a dimostrare i fatti come sono realmente accaduti.
> 
> Sul resto ti darei anche ragione se non fosse che la tua cronologia di messaggi si commenta da sola su quanto *realmente* ti interessi sostenere la squadra.



Non sono l'unico a credere che il responsabile sul colpo di testa di Brignoli sia stato Musacchio. Questo mi basta, non pretendo di essere la verità. Rispetto la tua visione e opinione. Buttarla a casaccio sul personale non mi interessa.


----------



## Edric (5 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Non sono l'unico a credere che il responsabile sul colpo di testa di Brignoli sia stato Musacchio. Questo mi basta, non pretendo di essere la verità. Rispetto la tua visione e opinione. Buttarla a casaccio sul personale non mi interessa.



Mi fa piacere, non interessa manco a me.

I video ed i fatti son li, disponibili e visibili da chiunque, e son più che sufficienti a difendere la realtà da qualunque tentativo di "ridisegnarla ad hoc".


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Dicembre 2017)

E pensare che tempo fa c'era un utente che aveva fatto della difesa ad oltranza di questo brocco inguardabile la propria ragione di vita.
Il fatto che sia scomparso mi fa pensare che anche lui si sia arreso all'evidenza.


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E pensare che tempo fa c'era un utente che aveva fatto della difesa ad oltranza di questo brocco inguardabile la propria ragione di vita.
> Il fatto che sia scomparso mi fa pensare che anche lui si sia arreso all'evidenza.



Dai che il buon [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] non e scomparso, anzi. 
Abbiamo avuto discussioni lunghissime su Abate... ma alla fine tutti noi abbiamo gia preso abbagli da uno o piu giocatori.

Non per difendere Abate, ma e comunque difficile entrare e giocare quando non vieni preso in considerazione per 4 mesi.


----------



## Serginho (5 Dicembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E pensare che tempo fa c'era un utente che aveva fatto della difesa ad oltranza di questo brocco inguardabile la propria ragione di vita.
> Il fatto che sia scomparso mi fa pensare che anche lui si sia arreso all'evidenza.



Al primo cross azzeccato risbucherà fuori dalla tana per dire "avevo ragggione io!!!11". Lo sport preferito delle nuove generazioni


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Questa prospettiva direi che dice tutto su chi sia responsabile per il gol
> 
> Alcuni giornali oggi però hanno avuto il coraggio di parlare di "Musacchio responsabile" (sarà mica perché è nuovo vero?)



Comunque anche Musacchio ha una colpa: non è Nesta. 



Djici ha scritto:


> Dai che il buon [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] non e scomparso, anzi.
> Abbiamo avuto discussioni lunghissime su Abate... ma alla fine tutti noi abbiamo gia preso abbagli da uno o piu giocatori.
> 
> Non per difendere Abate, ma e comunque difficile entrare e giocare quando non vieni preso in considerazione per 4 mesi.



[MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] torna tra noi!
Da quando hai sostituito l'immagine dell'avatar con Musacchio, l'argentino non ne azzecca più una. Non sarà mica che porti sfiga? 

Si scherza eh


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Al primo cross azzeccato risbucherà fuori dalla tana per dire "avevo ragggione io!!!11". Lo sport preferito delle nuove generazioni



Forse sono io a ricordare male... ma non ricordo una sola volta dove lo ha fatto.


----------



## Serginho (5 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse sono io a ricordare male... ma non ricordo una sola volta dove lo ha fatto.



Invece ricordo parecchi post tuoi cosi


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Invece ricordo parecchi post tuoi cosi



Su chi ? Non certo su Abate.


----------



## Serginho (5 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Su chi ? Non certo su Abate.



Un po' su tutto a dire il vero, parecchi pure che sostenevano una cosa in estate e l'esatto opposto ora


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Suma ha lanciato una mezza bomba ieri, ma con molta pacatezza. Alcuni giocatori non vedono di buon occhio la nuova società, mia impressione. Qualcuno si impegna poco, di proposito.


 donnarumma.. abate ..Bonaventura.. pizzaiolo.


----------



## de sica (5 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Comunque anche Musacchio ha una colpa: non è Nesta.



che poi la cosa che fa ridere è che un compagno fa cenno ad abate di marcare il portiere, lui guarda indietro poi si rigira e rimane fermo la. Ovviamente è colpa di musacchio


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Io mi chiedo com'è che giochi ancora


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai che il buon [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] non e scomparso, anzi.
> Abbiamo avuto discussioni lunghissime su Abate... ma alla fine tutti noi abbiamo gia preso abbagli da uno o piu giocatori.
> 
> Non per difendere Abate, ma e comunque difficile entrare e giocare quando non vieni preso in considerazione per 4 mesi.



No ma per carità, nulla contro l'utente, solo che lo ricordo in particolare per questa sua battaglia decisamente appassionata.


----------



## Lambro (5 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> che poi la cosa che fa ridere è che un compagno fa cenno ad abate di marcare il portiere, lui guarda indietro poi si rigira e rimane fermo la. Ovviamente è colpa di musacchio



in questo video c'è tutta la deficenza calcistica di abate.
non si contano gli errori uno dopo l'altro.
non fa' NIENTE di giusto riuscendo a fare esattamente la cosa più sbagliata in ogni frangente.

ma la cosa che più deprime,e che è una costante di questo milan da parecchi anni, è la mancanza di garra che anche il nostro amico del parrucchiere (non conto piu' i tagli di capelli e di look che s'è cambiato,mille) dimostra a più riprese quando è ora di mettere la testolina.
forse anche impaurito da quel che gli è successo all'occhio, ma a questo punto smetti di giocare o cmq non devono farti piu' giocare e bon.

pregherei tanto di vedere anche il video dove bonaventura fa apposta a non intervenire su un campanile in area , poco prima del gol, scansandosi bellamente in modo ignobile.


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Un po' su tutto a dire il vero, parecchi pure che sostenevano una cosa in estate e l'esatto opposto ora



Ancora... come l'altra volta che mi parlavi di Suso e te li ho riportati da solo. 

Inoltre ricorda sempre che se stai parlando di opinione sugli acquisti fatti, prima di tutto si parlava del acquisto singolo.
E lo ripeto pure qui, ogni singolo acquisto di Mirabelli ci poteva stare.

Mateo Musacchio : quando e arrivato ci stava tutto per formare una buona coppia con Romagnoli in una difesa a 4. Giocatore con esperienza pagato poco con ingaggio onesto (2 mln).

Franck Kessie : giovane quindi sempre accettato... anche se il prezzo e un po alto, ma ci sta. Ingaggio a 2,2 ma che ci sta.
Pero mettevo in guardia anche su di lui per via del anarchia... vedi il mio primo messagio (il 7 luglio !) nel topic ufficiale dedicato a lui 



> E proprio per questo che in molti stiamo dicendo che se lo metti davanti la difea in un 4231 ci perdi quasi tutto (stessa cosa in un qualsiasi centrocampo centrale a due come 442 o 343...)
> Mezzala destra o al massimo trequartista d'incursione alla PErrotta... ma non certo alla Desailly.
> 
> Quindi 433-352-4312 se no abbiamo speso una bella barca di soldi per uno che in quel ruolo e forse pure inferiore a Kucka.
> Discorso ovviamente diverso se parliamo di centrocampo a 3.



Ricardo Rodriguez : ci stava in una difesa a 4. Pure economicamente... tanto piu che prima avevano bloccato Kolasinac a zero. Quindi ok. Pero non puo giocare esterno di centrocampo. Non l'avevo scritto nel topic ufficiale ma non mi aspettavo nemmeno che alla fine andasse a giocare in quel ruolo. E lo dico in tutta sincerita non lo conoscevo bene. 

André Silva : speravo di prendere un giovane attacante (ma da riserva del big) e i miei tre preferiti erano Dolberg-Silva-Schick. Ma Silva titolare non lo volevo proprio perche non e pronto a trascinare una big in serie A.
Ti riporto il mio primo comento del 28 giugno - pagina 22... e se leggi bene troverai pure chi mi sfotte per avere scritto che Pato era nettamente piu forte di lui 


> Pato a 18 anni era nettamente piu forte di questo.
> 
> Comunque incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile... se fallisce sara dura arrivare in Champions.


Ma sia chiaro che come giovane da fare crescere ci stava tutto... ma non certo se doveva bloccare l'arrivo del big.

Fabio Borini : prezzo d'acquisto buono. Ingaggio fuori dal mondo... ma sopratutto non aveva per nulla le caratteristiche del esterno che salta l'uomo che ci mancava tanto.
Primo commento del 27-07 :


> Bruttissima partita.
> 
> Per ora ci puo anche stare perche sono tutti fuori condizione... ma se fa di nuovo una prestazione del genere ad ottobre si prendera tanti fischi ed insulti...



Ecco il secondo commento il 27 agosto.


> Abbiamo iniziato a utilizzare quelle parola con Bonera : Jolly, duttile...
> 
> Dove lo metti metti fa schifo uguale
> 
> Serve un titolare a sinistra ma pure un vice Suso che se penso ad una squadra con Calha esterno sinistro e Borini esterno destro ho mi viene voglia di morire...


 e in questo commento si nota gia quello che penso di Calha !

Poi che stia facendo bene in un altro ruolo e un altro conto e lo riconosco senza problemi. Ci mette corsa e cuore... ed e gia tanto in questa rosa di giocatori fermi.

Hakan Calhanoglu : non ci sta per nulla. Ecco il mio primo commento il 10 agosto.


> Non ha nulla del esterno.
> Non è veloce e non salta l uomo... ma che esterno sarebbe?
> O si adatta a fare il vice Bonaventura o sarà inutile.
> In tutti e due i casi farà tanta panca.
> ...


Andrea Conti : grande acquisto

Antonio Donnarumma : buonissima mossa per non perdere il fratello e perche e utile per le liste... purtroppo si poteva fare poco per l'ingaggio monstre... 

Leonardo Bonucci : ci stava tutto. Grandissimo acquisto. Ma non certo se doveva bloccare l'acquisto di un big come centravanti o come esterno sinistro. Ma dava un grande segniale al mondo del calcio.

Lucas Biglia : ci stava tutto. Prezzo alto pero... e piu di qualche dubbio sul fisico ma avevamo bisogno di qualcuno di grande esperienza in mezzo. 

Nikola Kalinic : l'ho schifato per tutta l'estate.
Ecco il primo commento l'undici settembre


> Mi fate paura con queste statistiche...
> State facendo confronti assurdi con fenomeni che giocavano contro squadre nettamente più forti di quelle che troviamo in giro in serie A e con partite internazionali importantissime... non certo da intertoto...
> E quei giocatori oltre a segnare di solito si inventavano i gol da soli. In più giocavano con due punte o proprio da 9,5 mentre ora si gioca principalmente per la prima punta.
> Lasciamo perdere...


E in quel caso stavo dicendo come fosse ridicolo confrontare le statistiche di Raul e quelle di Kalinic (eppure i numeri erano piu o meno uguali).


Inoltre chiudo l'analisi di tutto questo dicendo che queste sono tutte analisi della singola operazione (che ripeto per la centesima volta, ci stavano quasi tutte). Il problema e l'insieme. E se vai a rileggere qualsiasi topic dei 2-3 ultimi giorni di mercato troverai decine di messagi dovre scrivo la mia disperazione per la mancanza di certe caratteristiche in rosa.

In tutto questo mi sono rifatto tutti gli topic ufficiali dei giocatori che abbiamo comprato.
Non credere che ho voluto "mascherare" qualcosa non andando in altri topic ma solo per questi ho perso piu di 1 ora di tempo.

Come dicevo prima, lascia stare queste cose con me, perche io vado a cercarli pure da solo, e non ho problemi a riportare cose dove avrei sbagliato. Inoltre te lo ripeto, a me piaceva da matti Dolberg... perche te lo dico ? Perche a me non frega nulla di avere ragione o di avere sbagliato...
E pure se in un momento avessi creduto una cosa, in francese si dice che "seuls les imbéciles ne changent pas d'avis"... non so se si dice in italiano, ma si traduce come "solo gli imbecili non cambiano idea".
Quindi avere un idea in estate e avere cambiato idea ora non e un difetto... e un pregio se mai. Dimostra che uno riesce a riflettere... ad analizzare i propri errori.

Quello che invece non mi piace nel tuo modo di scrivere e che mi vuoi fare passare per qualcuno che pensava cose in estate e che ora fa finta che non sia vero solo in modo da dire "che avevo ragione".

E non uscirtene con un "relax bro era solo per ridere..." che e proprio la stessa cosa che avevi scritto l'ultima volta con Suso.

Se vuoi discutere in modo obiettivo io ci sono.
Riportiamo fatti. Numeri. E discutiamo.
Se credi che voglio fare il fenomeno del non so nemmeno cosa allora la prossima volta non commentare nemmeno.

*Scusate per il mega OT*.


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Inoltre chiudo l'analisi di tutto questo dicendo che queste sono tutte analisi della singola operazione (che ripeto per la centesima volta, ci stavano quasi tutte). Il problema e l'insieme. E se vai a rileggere qualsiasi topic dei 2-3 ultimi giorni di mercato troverai decine di messagi dovre scrivo la mia disperazione per la mancanza di certe caratteristiche in rosa.
> 
> In tutto questo mi sono rifatto tutti gli topic ufficiali dei giocatori che abbiamo comprato.
> Non credere che ho voluto "mascherare" qualcosa non andando in altri topic ma solo per questi ho perso piu di 1 ora di tempo.
> ...



Non ho nulla da discutere con te visto che è stato ormai comprovato il fatto che tu riporta ciò che ti fa comodo, ci sono millemila topic in cui sostieni tutte e il contrario di tutto, complimenti per aver perso un'ora della tua vita. 
Inoltre non è di certo un peccato cambiare opinione, il tuo peccato risiede nel fatto che critichi aspramente e con un pizzico di supponenza mischiato ad arroganza, quando in passato avresti compiuto le stesse azioni che hanno compiuto quelli che ora tratti con supponenza.
Chiudo con: io commento ciò che mi pare, di certo non sei tu a dirmi cosa devo e non devo fare, al massimo può consigliarmi cosa fare ma non credo proprio che il tuo parere sia in qualsiasi modo costruttivo quindi non sprecare altro tempo


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla da discutere con te visto che è stato ormai comprovato il fatto che tu riporta ciò che ti fa comodo, ci sono millemila topic in cui sostieni tutte e il contrario di tutto, complimenti per aver perso un'ora della tua vita.
> Inoltre non è di certo un peccato cambiare opinione, il tuo peccato risiede nel fatto che critichi aspramente e con un pizzico di supponenza mischiato ad arroganza, quando in passato avresti compiuto le stesse azioni che hanno compiuto quelli che ora tratti con supponenza.
> Chiudo con: io commento ciò che mi pare, di certo non sei tu a dirmi cosa devo e non devo fare, al massimo può consigliarmi cosa fare ma non credo proprio che il tuo parere sia in qualsiasi modo costruttivo quindi non sprecare altro tempo



Eh si sono talmente supponente e arrogante che in questo topic quello che prende in giro un utente senza che possa nemmeno replicare (perché non era nemmeno presente sul topic) sei tu... e quello che prova a "difenderlo" dalle prese in giro sono io... Quando alla fine forse sono proprio io quello che ha più discusso con Symon del livello di Abate.
Chiudo dicendo che il mio "la prossima volta non commentare" non era certo per dirti cosa puoi fare o non fare.. non sono Admin o moderatore... Quindi giustamente fai quelli che ti pare.
La mia era una richiesta. Un favore. 
Buon Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Questo spiegherebbe molte cose circa il rendimento di Kalinic e Biglia.



non credo si riferisse ai nuovi, più probabile sia gente della vecchia guardia come jack, montolivo, abate, antonelli, forse donnarumma per via del procuratore, alla fine kalinic e biglia sono stati presi dalla nuova dirigenza perche dovrebbero avercela con loro?


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non credo si riferisse ai nuovi, più probabile sia gente della vecchia guardia come jack, montolivo, abate, antonelli, forse donnarumma per via del procuratore, alla fine kalinic e biglia sono stati presi dalla nuova dirigenza perche dovrebbero avercela con loro?



Non posso parlare a nome di [MENTION=295]Corpsegrinder[/MENTION] ma penso che fosse una battuta.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardatevi il 2-2.
> Guardate come sono messi in area, guardate la posizione di Abate e Musacchio.
> Nello specifico: chi taglia tra l'argentino e Rodriguez, su chi copre Zapata, chi si inserisce tra Biglia e Bonucci, il secondo palo coperto da Kessie.
> Detto questo, mi sorge una domanda: che ca**o fa Abate?
> ...



Il vero errore di Abate è stato aver fatto il fallo che ha portato alla punizione che ha portato al gol...che alla fiera dell'est mio padre comprò


----------



## elpacoderoma (6 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Grande, non riuscivo a trovare le immagini in rete
> 
> Vorrei anche chiedere ai giornalisti che hanno dato la colpa del gol a Musacchio se veramente stavano guardando la partita nei minuti di recupero, visto che noi "perdiamo tempo" ad analizzare le reti per hobby, loro lo dovrebbero fare di mestiere.



Infatti, meno male che qualcuno si è accorto che Musacchio è assolutamente innocente. Parte de dietro a Brignoli non avrebbe mai potuto anticiparlo, a meno di commettere fallo.


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh si sono talmente supponente e arrogante che in questo topic quello che prende in giro un utente senza che possa nemmeno replicare (perché non era nemmeno presente sul topic) sei tu... e quello che prova a "difenderlo" dalle prese in giro sono io... Quando alla fine forse sono proprio io quello che ha più discusso con Symon del livello di Abate.
> Chiudo dicendo che il mio "la prossima volta non commentare" non era certo per dirti cosa puoi fare o non fare.. non sono Admin o moderatore... Quindi giustamente fai quelli che ti pare.
> La mia era una richiesta. Un favore.
> Buon Milan.



Io comunque non parlavo dell'utente in questione, mi riferivo a livello generale. Ti sei voluto intrufolare in questioni che non ti riguardano, tipico di chi si sente chiamato in causa o ha la coda di paglia, la prossima volta puoi farne anche a meno evitando di sprecare il tuo tempo e il mio


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io comunque non parlavo dell'utente in questione, mi riferivo a livello generale. Ti sei voluto intrufolare in questioni che non ti riguardano, tipico di chi si sente chiamato in causa o ha la coda di paglia, la prossima volta puoi farne anche a meno evitando di sprecare il tuo tempo e il mio


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>





Per me Abate è il giocatore più dannoso che ho visto con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Dicembre 2017)

La colpa è di Yonghong Li, che non marcava. Non si vede perchè è invisibile.


----------



## Symon (9 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Da quando hai sostituito l'immagine dell'avatar con Musacchio, l'argentino non ne azzecca più una. Non sarà mica che porti sfiga?
> 
> Si scherza eh



Un saluto a Djici con il quale ricordo piacevolmente le discussioni su Abate...ognuno ha i suoi punti di vista, è il bello del calcio.
In realtà credo che qui dentro un pò chiunque abbia messo avatar di qualunque tipo, giocatori, dirigenti e pure il tuo con Gattuso potrebbe portare sfiga...

Dai su Abate mi limito a leggere le malignate che scrivete, non voglio monopolizzare ancora la discussione...
Poi vedo che si postano errori dell'anteguerra, di quando l'Inter combinava qualcosa...

Con sto Milito ad Abate fischieranno le orecchie, viene ricordato, suo malgrado solo x quello...la garra e la corsa è una qualità che non emerge vedo...Fischieranno le orecchie come a Maldini con Ahn, come a Nesta con Ronaldinho, come N'Gotty con gli autogol di tacco, come Baresi con i rigori tirati alle stelle, come Kaladze con i fuorigiochi sbagliati di 6 metri, come le inutili crisi di nervi di Contra, i cross osceni di Helveg...ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc.


Il povero Musacchio, che dominava la difesa nel Villarreal, è stato suo malgrado coinvolto nella mediocrità, nella preparazione blasfema e nell'incapacità generale. Speriamo si riprenda come tutta la squadra...
Ragazzi scrivo poco perché questo Milan fa veramente perdere la voglia di discutere...è un continuo incaxxarsi..non si vedono segnali...ora spero che con il 433 si smuova qualcosa.
Un salutone a tutti...


----------



## Symon (9 Dicembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E pensare che tempo fa c'era un utente che aveva fatto della difesa ad oltranza di questo brocco inguardabile la propria ragione di vita.
> Il fatto che sia scomparso mi fa pensare che anche lui si sia arreso all'evidenza.



No affatto...non'è la mia ragione di vita, ne tantomeno mi sono arreso. Invece vedo che la ragione di tanti qui dentro è attaccare a spron battuto sempre gli stessi giocatori, quando la colpa è evidentemente più in alto e più generale. Comunque le discussioni mediocri e ridondanti tipiche di alcuni utenti, senza far nomi, mi fanno pena...non mi ci metto nemmeno
Non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire...buona discussione sul nulla.


----------



## Symon (9 Dicembre 2017)

Sergio e Djici tranquilli...
Ha ragione Serginho, ci sono utenti che mancano di coerenza, ovviamente come potete leggere sopra non parlava di me.
Djici hai ragione pure tu, la coerenza invece a te non manca.


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Un saluto a Djici con il quale ricordo piacevolmente le discussioni su Abate...ognuno ha i suoi punti di vista, è il bello del calcio.



Sai che riflettendo su Borini mi rendo conto che viene esaltato (anche da me) perché ci mette grinta, corsa ed ed stato pagato poco (anche se l ingaggio e altissimo).
E queste sono proprio le stesse cose che offriva Abate... Che non è mai stato un vero terzino destro.


----------



## Symon (9 Dicembre 2017)

Dai Djici però non cambiare idea su Abate, altrimenti con chi discuto volentieri?
Io parto sempre dalla concezione che un giocatore deve metterci quantità e qualità. Se ci mette entrambe è un campione, se ci mette solo la quantità è da apprezzare, solo qualità è da capire...nel senso che un giocatore come Seedorf, il primo che mi viene in mente del passato recente, per capirci può essere irritante ma la testa funziona a dovere, il suo mood di giocare è quello non'è influenzato da indolenza, rancori o altre cretinate che in campo non devono esistere...se lo si valuta sul lungo termine, e non sulle partite in cui corricchia in campo, si leggeranno gol decisivi, assist decisivi, giocate da campione...Se invece prendiamo Balotelli ad esempio il discorso è totalmente invertito.

Borini, Abate sono giocatori buoni...In una squadra che funziona alla perfezione, come ad esempio il Milan di Allegri, questo tipo di giocatori danno molto di più di quello che danno nella media, come ad esempio rimanendo in quella stagione Nocerino, ma lo stesso Abate, Van Bommel ecc. perché l'esaltazione del collettivo aumenta le loro capacità che possono essere più influenzabili nella norma da condizioni esterne, quando la classe del campione che non gli è consona e non li supporta può supportare. Quindi condizioni deficitaria, infortuni e di conseguenza mancanza di concentrazione. Ma queste pecche (involontarie o non) non possono cancellare la verve, l'energia e le qualità i pregi che questi giocatori sanno offrire. Un Abate in condizione è un buonissimo giocatore, così come Borini e via dicendo.
Poi che i tifosi si accaniscono principalmente su alcuni giocatori (Abate, Montolivo ecc.) per trovare dei capi espiatori per la situazione, per sfogarsi e per dire cose mediocri da bar, va bene ci stà...però cerchiamo di togliere ogni tanto il fumo dal cervello che ci offusca la memoria...Altrimenti poi emergono quintalate di incoerenza tipiche di questi tifosi...Arrivano poi a dire:" e però Montolivo non stà giocando male è...è stato uno dei migliori in campo...è meglio di Biglia...quando posso andare a prendere esaltazioni totali per l'Argentino quando lo prendemmo ad Agosto...Purtroppo la lucidità e la coerenza è merce rara nel calcio, e in generale nel mondo in cui viviamo.


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Dai Djici però non cambiare idea su Abate, altrimenti con chi discuto volentieri?
> Io parto sempre dalla concezione che un giocatore deve metterci quantità e qualità. Se ci mette entrambe è un campione, se ci mette solo la quantità è da apprezzare, solo qualità è da capire...nel senso che un giocatore come Seedorf, il primo che mi viene in mente del passato recente, per capirci può essere irritante ma la testa funziona a dovere, il suo mood di giocare è quello non'è influenzato da indolenza, rancori o altre cretinate che in campo non devono esistere...se lo si valuta sul lungo termine, e non sulle partite in cui corricchia in campo, si leggeranno gol decisivi, assist decisivi, giocate da campione...Se invece prendiamo Balotelli ad esempio il discorso è totalmente invertito.
> 
> Borini, Abate sono giocatori buoni...In una squadra che funziona alla perfezione, come ad esempio il Milan di Allegri, questo tipo di giocatori danno molto di più di quello che danno nella media, come ad esempio rimanendo in quella stagione Nocerino, ma lo stesso Abate, Van Bommel ecc. perché l'esaltazione del collettivo aumenta le loro capacità che possono essere più influenzabili nella norma da condizioni esterne, quando la classe del campione che non gli è consona e non li supporta può supportare. Quindi condizioni deficitaria, infortuni e di conseguenza mancanza di concentrazione. Ma queste pecche (involontarie o non) non possono cancellare la verve, l'energia e le qualità i pregi che questi giocatori sanno offrire. Un Abate in condizione è un buonissimo giocatore, così come Borini e via dicendo.
> Poi che i tifosi si accaniscono principalmente su alcuni giocatori (Abate, Montolivo ecc.) per trovare dei capi espiatori per la situazione, per sfogarsi e per dire cose mediocri da bar, va bene ci stà...però cerchiamo di togliere ogni tanto il fumo dal cervello che ci offusca la memoria...Altrimenti poi emergono quintalate di incoerenza tipiche di questi tifosi...Arrivano poi a dire:" e però Montolivo non stà giocando male è...è stato uno dei migliori in campo...è meglio di Biglia...quando posso andare a prendere esaltazioni totali per l'Argentino quando lo prendemmo ad Agosto...Purtroppo la lucidità e la coerenza è merce rara nel calcio, e in generale nel mondo in cui viviamo.



Non è che sto cambiando idea. E solo che provo a riflettere su come valuto le situazioni.
Abate lo criticavo molto ma forse ingiustamente.
Mi rendo conto che Borini invece viene esaltato quando non è più forte di Abate... e solo che gioca un po' più alto e non li si chiede di fare le diagonali come si chiedeva ad Abate.
Probabilmente che Abate messo in un 343 avrebbe fatto meno danni difensivi... come probabilmente Borini ne avrebbe fatti di più se avesse giocato terzino.

Inoltre Borini (anche se mediocre) viene esaltato sopratutto rispetto al nulla cosmico che vediamo in campo e ancora di più perché in una campagna acquisti di spese folli quello che rende di più e proprio il meno caro.
Se giocasse nel grande Milan forse sarebbe aiutato dai compagni a giocare ancora meglio... o forse sarebbe il più bersagliato perché il meno forte della rosa...

Insomma spesso i giudizi sui giocatori li facciamo sopratutto confrontandoli con i compagni, guardando quanto sono stati pagati o quanto prendono di ingaggio (ma non sto nemmeno dicendo che è ingiusto fare cosi).

Ma quello che hai scritto sul impegno e la qualità ci sta tutto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Dicembre 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Dai Djici però non cambiare idea su Abate, altrimenti con chi discuto volentieri?
> Io parto sempre dalla concezione che un giocatore deve metterci quantità e qualità. Se ci mette entrambe è un campione, se ci mette solo la quantità è da apprezzare, solo qualità è da capire...nel senso che un giocatore come Seedorf, il primo che mi viene in mente del passato recente, per capirci può essere irritante ma la testa funziona a dovere, il suo mood di giocare è quello non'è influenzato da indolenza, rancori o altre cretinate che in campo non devono esistere...se lo si valuta sul lungo termine, e non sulle partite in cui corricchia in campo, si leggeranno gol decisivi, assist decisivi, giocate da campione...Se invece prendiamo Balotelli ad esempio il discorso è totalmente invertito.
> 
> Borini, Abate sono giocatori buoni...In una squadra che funziona alla perfezione, come ad esempio il Milan di Allegri, questo tipo di giocatori danno molto di più di quello che danno nella media, come ad esempio rimanendo in quella stagione Nocerino, ma lo stesso Abate, Van Bommel ecc. perché l'esaltazione del collettivo aumenta le loro capacità che possono essere più influenzabili nella norma da condizioni esterne, quando la classe del campione che non gli è consona e non li supporta può supportare. Quindi condizioni deficitaria, infortuni e di conseguenza mancanza di concentrazione. Ma queste pecche (involontarie o non) non possono cancellare la verve, l'energia e le qualità i pregi che questi giocatori sanno offrire. Un Abate in condizione è un buonissimo giocatore, così come Borini e via dicendo.
> Poi che i tifosi si accaniscono principalmente su alcuni giocatori (Abate, Montolivo ecc.) per trovare dei capi espiatori per la situazione, per sfogarsi e per dire cose mediocri da bar, va bene ci stà...però cerchiamo di togliere ogni tanto il fumo dal cervello che ci offusca la memoria...Altrimenti poi emergono quintalate di incoerenza tipiche di questi tifosi...Arrivano poi a dire:" *e però Montolivo non stà giocando male* è...è stato uno dei migliori in campo...è meglio di Biglia...quando posso andare a prendere esaltazioni totali per l'Argentino quando lo prendemmo ad Agosto...Purtroppo la lucidità e la coerenza è merce rara nel calcio, e in generale nel mondo in cui viviamo.



Io ricordo di essere uno di quelli schierati contro Montolivo (ma non a livello di insulti personali, solo dal punto di vista del gioco, di certo non sono arrivato ad augurargli infortuni come ho letto da altre parti), ma allo stesso tempo mi sembrerebbe poco corretto non riconoscergli quando fa bene.
Biglia invece è un grande giocatore e sono certo che ci farà ricredere, è sempre stato un grandissimo centrocampista e non vedo perchè dovrebbe scomparire dai radar all'improvviso.


----------



## Lambro (9 Dicembre 2017)

Abate è un giocatore talmente scarso che nei suoi confronti ghoulam pare djalma santos.

Skill preponderante il retropass o passaggio alto lento ad cazzum lungolinea.
Amnesie difensive allucinanti come quella di domenica poi non oso neanche ricordarle che non finiscono più.
Assist forniti in una vita da terzino credo 5 a darcene, cross rimpallati 99,8%.

l'impegno ce l'ha sempre messo, ma è proprio la scarsezza che non ha nulla a che vedere con baresi kaladze e tutti quelli che ho sentito nominare da Symon.
qualche anno fa' dava un rendimento discreto facendo il compitino, senza mai eccellere in nulla (infatti non è mai stato un nazionale se non in sporadiche presenze, a differenza di quelli nominati).
probabilmente ci siamo abituati molto verso il basso , come livello, se consideriamo abate un buonissimo giocatore.
marcelo cos'è, DIO allora 

Tra l'altro Gattuso lo cazzia di brutto davanti a tutti per l'errore di benevento e poi che fa? domani lo mette titolare.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2017)

Domani speriamo di non dover aggiornare questa discussione.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Dicembre 2017)

Aggiornamento
sul gol di Verdi, altra perla difensiva di Abate che per i bravi giornalisti della Gazzetta ha meritato un 6 pieno in pagella.
Sul filtrante per Destro Musacchio si sposta per chiuderlo, mentre il buon Ignazio continua a trotterellare per il campo in cerca di margherite.
La squadra è sostanzialmente ben piazzata, Montolivo segue Palacio, Rodriguez sta rientrando rapidamente dalla sx per raddoppiare e provare un anticipo, Jack segue l'inserimento di un centrocampista rossoblu.
Bonucci resta a metà perchè probabilmente si accorge del possibile ingresso in area di *Verdi lasciato colpevolmente libero da Kessie che invece di controllarlo segue l'ordine (guardate il movimento del braccio di Ignazio) di chiudere su Destro pur essendo ormai in ritardo.*
Una domanda: chi doveva raddoppiare correndo dietro l'argentino per chiudere l'ingresso in area di Destro muovendo il sedere invece di camminare per il campo?

P.S. Ovviamente l'errore più grave lo commette Musacchio che doveva stendere Destro dopo essere stato saltato.
Resta il fatto però che anche ieri c'è stato lo zampino di Abate, difensore mediocre, sempre incapace (o paraculo?) nel leggere i movimenti avversari.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Dicembre 2017)

Video


----------



## Lambro (11 Dicembre 2017)

guardati la foto che posto ora di Suso nel suo topic ieri in un'azione potenzialmente letale del bologna dopo il 2-1 nostro, c'è un menefreghismo da paura in alcuni elementi di questa squadra, vuoi per mancanze fisiche vuoi per carattere quello che vuoi, ma il trotterellare è da qualche anno una prerogativa del milan.

quando poi vedi che ne so l'inter o la juve come fanno con ferocia la fase difensiva, capisci perchè noi di strada ne abbiamo da fare..


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2017)

L'1-0 di ieri sera parte da lancio di Ignazio per lo zuccone Kalinic
Ciao belli


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo me anche ieri sera Abate è stato penoso. Se a uno come lui togli la corsa... brrrr è meglio un centrale adattato..


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'1-0 di ieri sera parte da lancio di Ignazio per lo zuccone Kalinic
> Ciao belli



Sicuramente questo spiovente da centrocampo è uno schema provato in allenamento.
Ho capito che posso giocare anche io nel Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'1-0 di ieri sera parte da lancio di Ignazio per lo zuccone Kalinic
> Ciao belli



Ne ho fatto un video ieri sera su " I milanisti" e parliamo proprio di lui. 

Vai a vedere chi realmente sbaglia nel gol del pareggio ( oltre al non fallo di mustacchio ) , chi era ancora fuori posizione e in ritardo.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'1-0 di ieri sera parte da lancio di Ignazio per lo zuccone Kalinic
> Ciao belli



Quindi titolare a vita? 

Nell'azione del gol del Bologna, Abate non fa nulla per recuperare. E' una sciagura. Guarda il recupero che fa Montolivo salvando il gol che era già fatto di Destro.. ha letto la situazione e ha salvato l'azione. Abate invece guarda Musacchio che viene saltato (e vorrei anche capire come mai l'argentino sia dovuto uscire dalla posizione, Abate dov'era?)


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sicuramente questo spiovente da centrocampo è uno schema provato in allenamento.
> Ho capito che posso giocare anche io nel Milan.



se dobbiamo aggiornare il topic del "Mostro" facciamolo bene o non facciamolo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi titolare a vita?
> 
> Nell'azione del gol del Bologna, Abate non fa nulla per recuperare. E' una sciagura. Guarda il recupero che fa Montolivo salvando il gol che era già fatto di Destro.. ha letto la situazione e ha salvato l'azione. Abate invece guarda Musacchio che viene saltato (e vorrei anche capire come mai l'argentino sia dovuto uscire dalla posizione, Abate dov'era?)



questo lo avete già detto in 15 e mi sembra che lo abbiamo capito tutti... non significa che io non posso aggiungere una cosa che in 15 han fatto finta di non vedere


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questo lo avete già detto in 15 e mi sembra che lo abbiamo capito tutti... non significa che io non posso aggiungere una cosa che in 15 han fatto finta di non vedere



E' stato visto, da tutti. Bene, bravo. Un cross azzeccato valgono in 2 partite 2 gol subiti? No


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' stato visto, da tutti. Bene, bravo. Un cross azzeccato valgono in 2 partite 2 gol subiti? No



io commento la partita singola, se tu torni al Benevento era inutile allora continuare a uppare il topic


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se dobbiamo aggiornare il topic del "Mostro" facciamolo bene o non facciamolo



Ma l'hai visto come si comporta? Ti pare logico che corra Kessie a raddoppiare su Destro invece di coprire su Verdi?

Non ha commesso un errore, ma è indolente, al limite dell'inutile in fase difensiva e che piaccia o no questo suo atteggiamento ha permesso in definitiva a Verdi di stoppare male e comunque tirare in tranquillità.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma l'hai visto come si comporta? Ti pare logico che corra Kessie a raddoppiare su Destro invece di coprire su Verdi?
> 
> Non ha commesso un errore, ma è indolente, al limite dell'inutile in fase difensiva e che piaccia o no questo suo atteggiamento ha permesso in definitiva a Verdi di stoppare male e comunque tirare in tranquillità.



Esiste apposta un allenatore per fare il mazzo ai giocatori e metterli in panca se serve. Chiaro che ci servirebbe Conti. Ma se contiamo tutti gli errori di Bonucci Musacchio e Romagnoli da inizio anno siamo pieni di mostri.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Dopo le mirabolanti prestazioni dei nostri terzini a Verona, rispolvererei il mostro contro l'Atalanta


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Aprile 2018)

Discussione riesumata.
Spolverano Ignazio e partono le bestemmie.

Un cancro inimitabile che fa sembrare i vari Bonera, Zapata e Co. fuoriclasse.


----------



## Il Genio (19 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Discussione riesumata.
> Spolverano Ignazio e partono le bestemmie.
> 
> Un cancro inimitabile che fa sembrare i vari Bonera, Zapata e Co. fuoriclasse.



Solo quando lui, Montolivo e soci saranno fuori da Milanello allora si che si potrà cominciare la vera critica nei confronti della nuova società, del nuovo DS, del nuovo Mister...


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Aprile 2018)

Frank e Leo non si capacitano, credono sia un'episodio di Scherzi a Parte.


----------



## Stex (19 Aprile 2018)

ma dio santo... un ***** di blocco non poteva farlo? guardate da dove e partito de silvestri e sto ebete sempre dietro... dc.


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Solo quando lui, Montolivo e soci saranno fuori da Milanello allora si che si potrà cominciare la vera critica nei confronti della nuova società, del nuovo DS, del nuovo Mister...


.


----------



## Black (19 Aprile 2018)

quando ho visto il gol ieri ho detto subito "scommetto che chi ha segnato era marcato da Abate" ed infatti.... disastroso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Aprile 2018)

Piuttosto che far giocare lui, butto dentro Bellanova


----------



## Tobi (19 Aprile 2018)

Lo odio, quetso è 10-11 anni che indossa (indegnamente) la nostra maglia, spero che il piano di epurazione della società trovi il suo culmine quest'anno. Comunque vada ringrazierò per sempre questa dirigenza per aver fatto piazza pulità dei raccomandati gallianeschi


----------



## sacchino (19 Aprile 2018)

Questo deve essere l'anno delle epurazioni, anche a debito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2018)

Ahahah, mitico topic!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Aprile 2018)

Vogliamo parlare anche dell'azione del palo?

Li' invece di tirare quella ciabattata, se stoppava la palla e la metteva in mezzo, c'erano 4 dei nostri soli davanti alla porta, tenuti in gioco da Ansaldi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2018)

Sto maledetto asino mi fa venire il sangue al cervello. 

E la cosa più assurda è che ogni volta che lo insulto ( giustamente ) in diretta o nei video qualche pirla mi dice che esagero con lui o che mi sono fissato. 

Non solo è inutile è dannoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2018)

Speriamo siano gli ultimi 2 mesi in cui vestirà la nostra maglia


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2018)

Il giorno che andrà via sarà come una liberazione dal male.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2018)

Una volta almeno correva.....


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il giorno che andrà via sarà come una liberazione dal male.



Lui e l'altro fdp di moscialivo


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una volta almeno correva.....



È sempre stato un velocista


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Lui e l'altro fdp di moscialivo



Ma te ci credi che c'è gente ( tanta ) che mi scrive perchè parlo male di lui nelle dirette ? 
Io non capisco dove ha acquisito tutto sto credito con la gente, inspiegabile.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma te ci credi che c'è gente ( tanta ) che mi scrive perchè parlo male di lui nelle dirette ?
> Io non capisco dove ha acquisito tutto sto credito con la gente, inspiegabile.



Premesso che montolivo questo anno, quando chiamato ha comunque fatto il suo, leggendo in giro, mi son reso conto che ci sono anche siti dove l'ex capitano è stimatissimo, e si critica aspramente Biglia a ogni partita.

Tornando su Abate, ieri a momenti segnava, tuttavia va sottolineato il fatto che il tiro non fosse la soluzione più adatta, visto che l'area era piena di milanisti, smarcati e in gioco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2018)

We raga dov'è il tipello con Larsson


----------



## sballotello (19 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma te ci credi che c'è gente ( tanta ) che mi scrive perchè parlo male di lui nelle dirette ?
> Io non capisco dove ha acquisito tutto sto credito con la gente, inspiegabile.



Tutta gente che si è abituata alla mediocrità. Come i fan di suso... guardavo i numeri di Verdi ,ero curioso... è bastato andare a vedere un giocatore del Bologna per vedere numeri simili se non migliori di quelli di suso


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2018)

Che sciagura quest'uomo.
In un modo o nell'altro è sempre li a far danni.
Lui e il suo degno compare Montolivo sono sopravvissuti alla prima epurazione, quest'estate si finirà il lavoro e gli ultimi giannini leveranno le tende.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2018)

Sembra Bonera. Ogni volta che é in campo ci costa minimo un gol, sembra una regola della vita.

Come al solito il suo impiego si é rivelato un disastro. Nei gol subiti su cross c'e sempre il suo zampino quando é in campo, allucinante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2018)

Abate e Montolivo, i mostri ritornano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Maggio 2018)

Senza Abate ma con una sedia al suo posto saremmo quinti


----------



## Goro (13 Maggio 2018)

Ogni volta, ogni volta la stessa storia... un insulto all'intelligenza


----------



## 666psycho (13 Maggio 2018)

Quando abate vede neroazzuro....


----------

